# Animal Cruelty Poll



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi everyone. I need to poll 100 peple for Civics class. :lol: I would greatly appriciate 10 seconds of your time to take my poll. Thank you soooo much! 

Heres the link: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/RQXDLKJ


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Done! Good luck with your project


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I took it too. Good luck!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Me, too. Be civil in civics.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Did it!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Done! To bo honest, I'm curious what everyone said. I know everyone on HHC obviously loves animals so...


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Done, good luck


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Done........good luck with your project


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Took the poll, good luck on your project


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi! I did it as well, but I think you should ask also other people, less "animal-obsessed" than us here, in order to get more acurate results  Good luck!


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yup I've been asking a lot of people so it's all good. Thank you!


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

i did it!


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Done


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Done  good luck!


----------

